# Muß es ein Balletthöschen sein ??



## Black Evil (2. November 2006)

Hi !
Schon lange bin ich auf der Suche nach einer schönen Hose zum biken ! Aber ich mag nun mal auf Teufel komm raus diese Balletthöschen nicht leiden. Gibt es nicht irgendeine Hose, die zwar eng sitzt aber nicht wie eine Leggings aussieht ?? Es gibt immer nur sehr enge Hosen oder diese Schlabberteile wo ich schon  beim hingucken Angst hab, dass sie mir in die Kette gerät bzw. sie sich dort total voll Öl-Schmand schmiert.
Die Idee einer Trägerhose finde ich auch gut. Ebenso die Möglichkeit die Hose unter dem Fußballen mit so einer Lasche zu befestigen - aber müssen die Scheißteile immer so eng sitzen ???

Ich fahre mit dem Rad auc hmal gern beim Supermarkt rum oder zu Freunden zum Tee und möchte dann nicht immer so ein sexy-Höschen anhaben ! Fehlt ja nur noch, dass es die Dinger nur in rosa gibt. (mit Glitzersternchen)

hat einer einen Tip ????


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2006)

Verkauf dein Rad und geh' Wandern. Da gibt's eine große Auswahl an Beinkleidern und in die Kette kommt da auch nichts - höchstens was in der Stockspitze verheddert.


K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (2. November 2006)

such dir ein anderes hobby, bei dir stimmt schon was grundsätzliches mit der einstellung nicht


----------



## gk-howard (2. November 2006)

Wenn ich zu Freunden fahre oder wie Du so schÃ¶n sagst zum Teetrinken, 
dann ziehe ich mir auch keine Bikehose âBalletthoseâ mit Sitzposter an. 
Da reicht eine Jeans und eine Fahrradklammer fÃ¼r das rechte Hosenbein.
Es gibt genÃ¼gend Hosen auf dem Markt die zwar eng sitzen aber nicht wie Balletthose aussehen.
Du musst ja keine nehmen die glÃ¤nzend ist.


----------



## ben91 (2. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Hi !
> Schon lange bin ich auf der Suche nach einer schönen Hose zum biken ! Aber ich mag nun mal auf Teufel komm raus diese Balletthöschen nicht leiden. Gibt es nicht irgendeine Hose, die zwar eng sitzt aber nicht wie eine Leggings aussieht ?? Es gibt immer nur sehr enge Hosen oder diese Schlabberteile wo ich schon  beim hingucken Angst hab, dass sie mir in die Kette gerät bzw. sie sich dort total voll Öl-Schmand schmiert.
> Die Idee einer Trägerhose finde ich auch gut. Ebenso die Möglichkeit die Hose unter dem Fußballen mit so einer Lasche zu befestigen - aber müssen die Scheißteile immer so eng sitzen ???
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mit ner Radhose, die aussieht wie ne normale Sporthose mit Einsatz, die sind nicht so eng, und man sieht ihnen nicht an, dass das Fahrradhosen sind!!!


----------



## CarstenKausB (2. November 2006)

Die meisten weiten langen Radhosen haben einen verstellbaren Beinabschluß. So kannst Du die Hosen zum fahren am Knöchel eng und vom Rad abgestiegen normal weit einstellen.

Gerade die neuen Kategorien All-Mountain - Freeride werden eher selten körperbetont betrieben. Vielleicht suchst Du mal unter diesen Begriffen.

Lass Dir übrigens auch nicht erzählen, daß man nur mit rasierten Beinen biken darf.

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## Poisson (2. November 2006)

in der aktuellen Trekkinbike ist ein Test zu Trekkinghosen.

Un ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzige der diese Homohosen nicht leiden kann.


----------



## Black Evil (2. November 2006)

gk-howard schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Hosen auf dem Markt die zwar eng sitzen aber nicht wie Balletthose aussehen.




Nennt mir doch mal eine ! Das ist echt schwierig ! Entweder sind das reine Regenhosen bzw. so paclite-Dinger die logischerweise als alleinige Hose zu dünn sind.

Lange Zeit bin ich mit Kettenschutz gefahren - dann mit so einem Ring auf dem Kettenblatt. Brachte aber alles nix oder war irgendwie doof.

Geil wär doch so eine Gore-Tex Hose mit verstellbaren Hosenbeinen die man sowohl bei Regenwetter als auch bei Sonnenschein fahren kann.Oberhalb von 20 C° fahre ich sowieso nur mit Shorts.


----------



## Hardraider (2. November 2006)

homohosen


----------



## Clarjee (2. November 2006)

Och, ich denke wenn man schon zu seinen Freunden zum Tee trinken fährt ist das doch die passende Bekleidung, oder?

 *harharharharhar*


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2006)

.... vielleicht sogar mit rasierten Beinen 


K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (2. November 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> .... vielleicht sogar mit rasierten Beinen
> 
> 
> K.





.... in PINK ?


----------



## Black Evil (2. November 2006)

.......ja,ja,ja !


----------



## Kelme (2. November 2006)

... und mit Glitzersteinchen. Jawoll!


K.


----------



## Black Evil (2. November 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und mit Glitzersteinchen. Jawoll!



....neeeeeee !!! Strass-Steine heißen die ! Und die anderen Dinger heißen doch Pailetten oder so....diese kleinen glitzernden Scheibchen...

(eigendlich blöd von mir zuzugeben, dass ich weiß wie der Scheiß heißt!)


----------



## Black Evil (2. November 2006)

...so, bevor ich hier nochmehr veräppelt werde, bestelle ich mir jetzt mal zur anprobe diese Hose hier :

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=gt_41651&artbez=Gore+Bike+Wear+Fusion+Pant+Unisex&z=8327


----------



## Kettenschoner (2. November 2006)

WOW! Das scheint der Chuck Norris unter den Radhosen zu sein! 
Die wirkt dermaßen maskulin, dass es schon fast weh tut. 

Ich bin zwar ein bekennender Homo-Ballethöschen-Träger, aber einen Kettenschutz würde ich mir nicht ans Rad schrauben!:kotz: 

------------------------------
Das Leben ist lang genug um viele Hosen anzuprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (3. November 2006)

Kettenschoner schrieb:


> WOW! Das scheint der Chuck Norris unter den Radhosen zu sein!
> Die wirkt dermaßen maskulin, dass es schon fast weh tut.
> 
> Ich bin zwar ein bekennender Homo-Ballethöschen-Träger, aber einen Kettenschutz würde ich mir nicht ans Rad schrauben!:kotz:
> ...



@Kettenschoner: Tut mir leid, wenn du das mit den Balletthöschen falsch verstanden hast bzw. ich es evtl. etwas krass ausgedrückt habe. Ich wollte natürlich niemandem ans Bein pinkeln ! sorry ! Jeder soll tragen was er mag. Ich hab (hatte) meinen Kettenschutz - andere ihre Höschen.
Ich habe auch deshalb ein Problem mit den Dingern, weil ich nicht glaube darin eine gute Figur zu machen - also vieleicht ein ganz individuelles Problem.
Ich probier sie aber mal aus, sobald ich mal die Gelegenheit dazu habe.
Nichts für ungut !


----------



## dkc-live (3. November 2006)

nimm ne ballethose und zieh ne short drüber


----------



## Kettenschoner (3. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> @Kettenschoner: Tut mir leid, wenn du das mit den Balletthöschen falsch verstanden hast bzw. ich es evtl. etwas krass ausgedrückt habe. Ich wollte natürlich niemandem ans Bein pinkeln!



Du hast mir in keinster Weise an mein Bein gepinkelt, ich habe mich nur kostlilch amüsiert!


----------



## skankster (3. November 2006)

großer spass hier!!!  

dabei ist das doch so einfach: bei sportlichen erledigungen in der stadt einfach eine armyhose etc drüber, hochkrempeln/runtwerkrempeln, fertig... inklusive 1,2 taschen mehr.

enjoy!


----------



## tknauth (3. November 2006)

dkc-live schrieb:


> nimm ne ballethose und zieh ne short drüber



Bei dem Wetter z.B. Alp-X Short.

Gruß Toni


----------



## Haunert (3. November 2006)

Geh zum Tanztee !


----------



## StillPad (3. November 2006)

Hardraider schrieb:


> homohosen





@Evil Wo ist denn dein Problem mit den Hosen?

Schonnmla was von hochkrempeln gehört?
Es gibt sogar für die nicht Hip Hopper so Bänder das da nix in die Kette kommt 

Die Homohosen mag ich auch nicht


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (3. November 2006)

Ich weiss ja nicht was du willst,aber des sieht doch richtig gut aus,wenn man durchtrainierte Beine hat,und dann die hautenge Hose,wo man dann alle Muskeln sehen kann. Aber wie schon oben gesagt,dann zieh dir ne Jeans an und mach ne Klammer oder Reflektorband mit Klettverschluss rum.


----------



## Black Evil (3. November 2006)

Hochkrempeln ? Soll ich mir eine weite Hose bis -sagen wir mal- Mitte Wade hochkrempeln ? Wie sieht das denn aus ? Ganz zu schweigen vom kalten Bein was ich dann bekomme !

Nein. Die perfekte Hose wäre eine, die im oberen Bereich bis zu den Knien etwas weiter geschnitten ist - etwa wie eine normale Jeans - und dann zu den Füßen hin enger wird. 
Wär auch gut, wenn sie dann noch ein Gore-Laminat drin hätte, damit ich nicht extra noch eine Regenhose brauche.

Auf Träger und Fußschlaufen würd ich ja noch großzügig verzichten....


----------



## zaprok (3. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Nein. Die perfekte Hose wäre eine, die im oberen Bereich bis zu den Knien etwas weiter geschnitten ist - etwa wie eine normale Jeans - und dann zu den Füßen hin enger wird.



Karotten-Jeans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clarjee (3. November 2006)

zaprok schrieb:


> Karotten-Jeans



hehehehe, richtig lustiger Fred hier, prima Kadoffel  

Zur Not geht doch auch sowas hier, oder?


----------



## rr-igel (3. November 2006)

Hast Du Dir die VauDe Bodensee Zip-off beim Globetrotter mal angesehen ?


----------



## Black Evil (3. November 2006)

zaprok schrieb:


> Karotten-Jeans



neee - Reiterhose ! Aber gibts die auch mit Gore-Tex ?? 
Meißt sind das ja so Wollloden-Teile ausm 1. Weltkrieg, aber im Grunde haben die schon damals meine Idee verfolgt.

Aber mal mir Ernst -  werd mir das Teil von Globetrotter mal angucken !


----------



## andi1969 (3. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> neee - Reiterhose ! Aber gibts die auch mit Gore-Tex ??
> *Meißt sind das ja so Wollloden-Teile ausm 1. Weltkrieg*, aber im Grunde haben die schon damals meine Idee verfolgt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## würfelglück (4. November 2006)

Kam mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=182718&highlight=balletth%F6schen

Gruß Würfelglück


----------



## StillPad (4. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Hochkrempeln ? Soll ich mir eine weite Hose bis -sagen wir mal- Mitte Wade hochkrempeln ? Wie sieht das denn aus ? Ganz zu schweigen vom kalten Bein was ich dann bekomme !



Weichei, bewegst dich doch, ich fahre sogar bei Minusgraden noch so rum 

Meinte ja auch Hip Hopper laufen so rum, ich hab mein bis unter die kniescheibe hoch gekrempelt. LL Cool J like


----------



## Black Evil (4. November 2006)

...naja, sagen wir mal, hochkrempeln wäre mir eine zu unperfekte Lösung !
Am Bike alle nur erdecklichen technischen Raffinessen der deutschen Ingenieurskunst und dann so wischi-waschi Lösungen mit ´ner hochgekrempelten Hose usw. dass muß im Zeitalter von "Funktionskleidung" doch nicht mehr sein oder ???!!!
Dass passt irgendwie nicht. Deshalb wollte ich mal die Profis hier fragen wie die dass machen bzw. was für Hosen gefahren werden. Und offensichtlich gibt es ja noch mehr Leute, die diesen hautengen Dingern nix abgewinnen können. 

Dann  kann ich zwecks Atmungsaktivität ja auch ein gelbes Regenkeep nehmen bei schlechtem Wetter.Kommt schön die Luft drunter !


...ich werd mir jetzt mal das Teil von Gore reinziehen. Bestellung ist gestern raus gegangen :
http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid/6a73ed043c8fce591146e968fa858a10/cl/details/cnid/02a44991428c8c764.08062024/anid/4ed43d38f58ec13f5.92341472


----------



## manne (4. November 2006)

Man kann sich an normale Funktionsbekleidung (Outdoor/Trekking) einfach von Muddi ein paar Klettdingens ranmachen lassen, von unten bis unterm Knie am besten an 3 Stellen. Muss nichtmal so kompliziert mit solchen abstehenden Laschen sein, einfach nur in kleinen (quadtratischen) Stücken aufgenäht. 

MfG Manne


----------



## Christer (4. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> ...ich werd mir jetzt mal das Teil von Gore reinziehen. Bestellung ist gestern raus gegangen :
> http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid/6a73ed043c8fce591146e968fa858a10/cl/details/cnid/02a44991428c8c764.08062024/anid/4ed43d38f58ec13f5.92341472



In der Hose wirst Du ganz sicher sehr stark während der Fahrt schwitzen. 

Aber warum nimmst Du nicht eine normale lange Fahrrad Hose und ziehst noch einen Shorts drüber? Dann hast Du doch genau das was Du suchst?

Gruß

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NikkyD (5. November 2006)

Und dann beim Biken diesen Satz:
"Ich liebte diesen Film... Brokeback Mountain"
Und hinter ihm biegen alle schnell wo anders ab 

Ich find diese engen Hosen auch ätzend und die meisten Biker die damit fahren haben zwar dicke Oberschenkel aber lächerliche Fussgelenke die aussehen wie bei ner Ballerina. Wer sowas gerne herzeigt läuft wohl auch gerne mit Mantel durch den Park zum herzeigen


----------



## Black Evil (5. November 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> ....In der Hose wirst Du ganz sicher sehr stark während der Fahrt schwitzen...



Darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber ich denke mir dass ich diese Hose wohl auch nur bei recht kaltem Wetter fahren werde und man an den Beinen längst nicht so defftig schwitzt wie am Oberkörper. Meine Gore Soft-Shell Jacke ist bei kühlerer Witterung auch ganz gut - jedoch im Warmen zum kotzen heiß. Bei warmen Temperaturen fahre ich sowieso mit Shorts und Hemd bzw. trage lieber Baumwolle. Wenn die vollgeschwitzt ist wechsel ich sie lieber indem ich mir Klamotten zum Wechseln mitnehmen.

Ich werde sie Hose einfach mal ausprobieren - im Notfall schicke ich sie zurück bzw. reklamiere sie bei Gore direkt. Die sagen ja, dass man ihnen die Sachen gegen Erstattung des Kaufpreises zurück schicken kann wenn man die kacke findet.


----------



## Black Evil (5. November 2006)

manne schrieb:


> Man kann sich an normale Funktionsbekleidung (Outdoor/Trekking) einfach von Muddi ein paar Klettdingens ranmachen lassen, von unten bis unterm Knie am besten an 3 Stellen. Muss nichtmal so kompliziert mit solchen abstehenden Laschen sein, einfach nur in kleinen (quadtratischen) Stücken aufgenäht.
> 
> MfG Manne



Dass is auch eine Idee die ich wohl noch umsetzen werde, wenn ich keine schöne Hose finden werde. Ich trage zwar keine Baletthöschen, aber ich muß gestehen dass ich mir die auch selbst annähen könnte !!


----------



## Christer (5. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> im Notfall schicke ich sie zurück bzw. reklamiere sie bei Gore direkt. Die sagen ja, dass man ihnen die Sachen gegen Erstattung des Kaufpreises zurück schicken kann wenn man die kacke findet.



Wo steht das denn? In welchem Zeitraum soll das möglich sein?

Von den GoreTex Produkten darf man auch nicht zu viel verlangen. Es so richtig atmungsaktiv sind die Sachen auch nicht. In meiner Gore "Race" Jacke habe ich auch schon öfter ganz schön geschwitzt. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Black Evil (5. November 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn? In welchem Zeitraum soll das möglich sein?
> 
> Von den GoreTex Produkten darf man auch nicht zu viel verlangen. Es so richtig atmungsaktiv sind die Sachen auch nicht. In meiner Gore "Race" Jacke habe ich auch schon öfter ganz schön geschwitzt.



Unlängst habe ich mir eine paclite-Jacke zugelegt, weil die bei Globetrotter runtergesetzt war. An dieser hing mit allerlei Klimbim auch so ein Zettel auf dem stand, dass man die Jacke bei nichtgefallen zurücksenden kann. Und der Zettel stammte nicht von Globetrotter, sondern von Gore direkt. Ich nehme mal an, dass bezieht sich auch nur auf eigene Gore-Bekleidung. Vieleicht lässt sich da ja auf der I-Seite was finden...


----------



## Christer (6. November 2006)

Ich finde die langen "Lycra" Hosen im Winter auch nicht so gut. Irgendwie sieht das immer recht "blöd" aus. Allerdings gibt es da wirklich nicht viele Alternativen. Ich habe mir mal eine ganz leichte lange Freeride Hose von Adidas gekauft. Die war aber für längere Touren und für eine höher Sattelstellung nicht geeignet weil sie einfach zu weit war. Die "Trekking Hosen" die ja auch etwas weiter geschnitten sind haben dann wieder das Problem das sie nicht gut genug wärmen. 

Da bleibt wirklich nur eine normale Lycra Fahrrad Hose mit einem kurzen Shorts drüber. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (6. November 2006)

Vor Gore Bikewear gab´s zumindest bis letztes Jahr ein Hose namens Ventage. Die Winterausführung war mit Windstopper. Da kann man die Beine abzippen oder mit zwei Klettbändern eng machen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibt es davon auch ein Nachfolgemodell. Ich weiß aber nicht wie es heißt, wurde aber mal in einem anderen Thread besprochen. Vielleicht gibt´s ja noch Restposten im Handel.
Christoph


----------



## mg! (6. November 2006)

also ich habe seit Samstag von Gore die Profi II Hose . Die sollte den Kriterien entsprechen. Bin auch ( nach immerhin einer Testfahrt ) zufrieden damit.


----------



## 777biker (6. November 2006)

Wie ist denn die länge der Gore? Ich habe ne Schrittlänge von 89-90 bei 1,88cm grösse und normlam-schlanken Körperbau.

Meistens passen mir die Hosen im stehen ganz gut von der Länge. Aufm bike sind z.B. Pants wie die Atlas von Scott beim pedalieren zu kurz. Sie rutschen dann immer bis über die Knöchel und weiter zurück. Ist irgendwie nicht im Sinne des Erfinders...

Ist es da bei der Peal Izumi oder der Gore anders? Die Pearl Izumi von Bobshop habe ich mir am WE zur Ansicht bestellt. Werde dann berichten. Vielleicht hat jemand ne vorab info


----------



## VincentVega (6. November 2006)

> Nein. Die perfekte Hose wäre eine, die im oberen Bereich bis zu den Knien etwas weiter geschnitten ist - etwa wie eine normale Jeans - und dann zu den Füßen hin enger wird.



Also so was


----------



## 777biker (6. November 2006)

Das sieht wahrlich noch schwuler als die engen Hosen aus


----------



## Kettenschoner (6. November 2006)

Ah, das ist die "Gore Ballerina Gay175 Paclite Gold Edition" mit passender Jacke!

Wenn man Jacke und Hose bestellt, ist der Klappstuhl und 'ne Dose Eules Gesäßcreme  gratis dabei!
Aber bitte schnell bestellen, die Dingen gehen weg wie _warme_ Semmeln!


----------



## Black Evil (6. November 2006)

mg! schrieb:


> also ich habe seit Samstag von Gore die Profi II Hose . Die sollte den Kriterien entsprechen. Bin auch ( nach immerhin einer Testfahrt ) zufrieden damit.



Ja, so in der Art ist die Hose die ich bestellt habe auch !
--->>http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=F43bcbc92fdc79eb69914879daf4d3bdb&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=6
 Allerdings dann mit dem 3-Schicht Gore-tex Zeugs drin. Wie ist deine Hose denn so schwitztechnisch ??


----------



## mg! (6. November 2006)

also Samstag waren es so ca. 8 Grad. Da wars berghoch schon recht warm an den Beinen, aber es gibt zwei Lüftungsschlitze - per Reissverschluss zu öffnen - und die helfen schon. Ich denke, wenns richtig kalt wird, passt das schon. Die Hose trocknet allerdings recht flott ...


----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2006)

..kannst meine haben ...wenn du magst


----------



## frontlinepunk (6. November 2006)

StillPad schrieb:


> Weichei, bewegst dich doch, ich fahre sogar bei Minusgraden noch so rum
> 
> Meinte ja auch Hip Hopper laufen so rum, ich hab mein bis unter die kniescheibe hoch gekrempelt. LL Cool J like



2-pack

das ist dieser kerl, de rmal erschossen wurde und immer noch musik macht... nur halt nicht so gut wie kurt cobain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 777biker (7. November 2006)

Diese Pearl Izumi soeben probiert.
http://www.bobshop.de/oxid.php/sid/...d284533a408.78727073/44fd284533a408.78727073/

M & L passen ganz jut im Bund. Aber wie immer am Bein zu kurz. Beim normalen pedalieren mindestens 5-10 cm oberhalb der Knöchel...

XL ist zu gross am Bund.

Gehen alle zurück. Ich raff nicht warum das kein Hersteller geschossen bekommt ne Bike Hose auch für das biken zu konzipieren...


----------



## manne (7. November 2006)

777biker schrieb:


> Ich raff nicht warum das kein Hersteller geschossen bekommt ne Bike Hose auch für das biken zu konzipieren...



Die Alpine ist auch eigentlich eine Laufhose.
Hab mit 86cm Schritt auch meist dieses Problem, wobei ich noch den "Vorteil" hab daß auch meine Bundweite eher Richtung XL harmoniert  Bei diversen Jack Wolfskin-Hosen kommt ich mit XXL gut klar, sind oben nicht so weit wie XXL vermuten lässt, und die Länge passt genau auch für CC-Sitzposition.

MfG Manne


----------



## xbeam (7. November 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ..kannst meine haben ...wenn du magst



Sehr atmungsaktiv 

PS: da würd ich auch hinterherfahren!


----------



## YGLT (7. November 2006)

mir gehts genauso, ich kann die auch nicht leiden und trag deshalb eine bisschen weitere trainigshose...kommt auch nicht in die kette!


----------



## 777biker (8. November 2006)

manne schrieb:


> Die Alpine ist auch eigentlich eine Laufhose.
> Hab mit 86cm Schritt auch meist dieses Problem, wobei ich noch den "Vorteil" hab daß auch meine Bundweite eher Richtung XL harmoniert  Bei diversen Jack Wolfskin-Hosen kommt ich mit XXL gut klar, sind oben nicht so weit wie XXL vermuten lässt, und die Länge passt genau auch für CC-Sitzposition.
> 
> MfG Manne



Ah Danke. Werd ich mal bei Jack guggen 

Ich hab 89cm Schrittlänge und eigentlich L im Bund. Manchmal sogar M (sofern die gross ausfallen) XL ist immer zuviel des guten - darum auch fast immer unten zu kurz...


----------



## 777biker (8. November 2006)

manne schrieb:


> Die Alpine ist auch eigentlich eine Laufhose.
> Hab mit 86cm Schritt auch meist dieses Problem, wobei ich noch den "Vorteil" hab daß auch meine Bundweite eher Richtung XL harmoniert  Bei diversen Jack Wolfskin-Hosen kommt ich mit XXL gut klar, sind oben nicht so weit wie XXL vermuten lässt, und die Länge passt genau auch für CC-Sitzposition.
> 
> MfG Manne



Ah Danke. Werd ich mal bei Jack guggen 

Ich hab 89cm Schrittlänge und eigentlich L im Bund. Manchmal sogar M (sofern die gross ausfallen) XL ist immer zuviel des guten - darum auch fast immer unten zu kurz...

Die hier ist auch in der "engeren" Wahl. Vaude Bodensee. Lt. Beschreibung bei M bereits 85cm Beinlänge. Hoffe mal das die L dann auf 88-90 kommt.
Hat jemand Erfahrugen mit der Hose?


----------



## ralphi911 (10. November 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe noch eine Alternative zu der Gore Hose, welche du bestellt hast. Sie ist auch von der Firma Gore und kann als Shorts oder lange Hose getragen werden. Leider weis ich nicht, wo sie in Deutschland erhältlich ist.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.veloplus.ch/shop/artikel_detail.asp?grp=5892

Gruss Rolf


----------



## Palaimachos (10. November 2006)

Wie wärs mit einer gepolsterten Unterhose, die es ja mittlerweile von allen möglichen Herstellern gibt und eine x-beliebige Hose deiner Wahl obendrüber. Fertig...........


----------



## Fi156 (11. November 2006)

Mhh, also ich versteh das ehrlich gesagt alles nicht....

Ich fahre jetzt schon mehrere Jahre immer mit Jeans (rechts hochgekrempelt) und hatte weder mit Wärme noch mit Minusgraden wirklich Probleme.

Mir für 100-200 eine Bikehose zu kaufen ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen, genauso wenig, wie "Balletthöschen" zu tragen.  

Anscheinend würde ich auch garkein passende Hose finden, da ich ne 93cm Schrittlänge hab, da fällts schon schwer normale Hosen zu finden, wo oben nicht 2x mein Oberkörper reinpasst... 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (11. November 2006)

also ich weiss auch nicht so ganz wo das problem liegt.

wenn ich hier und da ein bischen rumkurve und es etwas länger dauert, dann ziehe ich mir eine kurze radhose unter eine normale jeans, im sommer halt eine short.

das rechte hosenbein entweder mit so einer fahrradklammer, klettband gesichert. man kanns aber auch ganz einfach in den socken stecken.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. November 2006)

Hi!
Ich bin auch kein Fan von allem was zu sehr nach "Sportler" aussieht. Also vorallem was diese engen Hosen *brrr* und bunt bedruckte Trikots angeht. 
Verstehe nicht warum der Threadersteller hier so angegriffen wird. Ist doch nachvollziehbar, daß man nicht so nach Vollprofi aussehen möchte nur weil man mal ne Feierabendrunde drehen will.

Ich selbst trage so eine enge Radlerhose meist unter einer leichten weiteren Polyesterhose, oder ich ziehe eine kurze Hose drüber. Das hat auch den Vorteil daß man damit Hosentaschen hat.


----------



## Spade (12. November 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich bin auch kein Fan von allem was zu sehr nach "Sportler" aussieht. Also vorallem was diese engen Hosen *brrr* und bunt bedruckte Trikots angeht.
> Verstehe nicht warum der Threadersteller hier so angegriffen wird. Ist doch nachvollziehbar, daß man nicht so nach Vollprofi aussehen möchte nur weil man mal ne Feierabendrunde drehen will.
> 
> Ich selbst trage so eine enge Radlerhose meist unter einer leichten weiteren Polyesterhose, oder ich ziehe eine kurze Hose drüber. Das hat auch den Vorteil daß man damit Hosentaschen hat.



Na, und ich verstehe nicht, warum er dann von "Ballethöschen" und später noch jemand von "schwulen" Hosen (o.ä.) schreibt. Klingt auch nicht allzu tolerant oder reif.


----------



## Clarjee (12. November 2006)

Wieviele Kilometer fahrt ihr eigentlich so am Stück in euren Jeans wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## chris12 (12. November 2006)

von 100m bis max 10km, aber meistens so 3-5km. aber nur mit radhose drunter, wenns nicht grade der kurze weg zum bäcker ist.


----------



## Clarjee (12. November 2006)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sid vicious (13. November 2006)

http://capefeare.com/flanderssexy.avi

muss immer an den sexy flanders denken!??


----------



## Hopi (14. November 2006)

Gibt auch Cargo Hosen mit Einlagen wenn es dir dadrum geht das Dir nicht der A... weh tut, sie sollen aber laut Tests nicht so gut sein wie die engen Radhosen.

Ich brauche diese engen Hosen auch nicht! Im Downhill würde das auch sehr lustig aussehen Schützer und Radhosen  also wenn Du eine ganz gute Tourhose brauchst schau mal bei Polo Motorradbekeidung. 

https://www3.polo-expressversand.co...ct.asp?ProductGuid=21016307107&GroupGuid=1587

Geht aber nur wenn Du nicht auf die Polster in der Radhose angewiesen bist.


----------



## bofh (14. November 2006)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich brauche diese engen Hosen auch nicht! Im Downhill würde das auch sehr lustig aussehen Schützer und Radhosen


Geht es um die Funktion oder ums Aussehen?

Lernt mal ein wenig Selbstbewußtsein, Kinder!

 ,
E.:wq​


----------



## Hopi (15. November 2006)

@bofh........Geht es um die Funktion oder ums Aussehen?

Dann erklär mir doch mal die Funktion einer Radlerhose (Wurstpelle) beim Downhill! Da bin ich echt mal gespannt.


----------



## heli01 (15. November 2006)

Hat zufällig schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Gore Profi? Ich liebäugele auch mit dieser Hose weil sie eben nicht so eng geschnitten ist. Kurze Bikehose drunter und fertig. Wie eng lässt sich die Hose unten zukletten? Zieht es bei kalten Temperaturen durch die unten offenen Hosenbeine oder ist das kein Problem?


----------



## tjp (15. November 2006)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir doch mal die Funktion einer Radlerhose (Wurstpelle) beim Downhill! Da bin ich echt mal gespannt.


Wenn es sich beim DH um Sport handeln würde, dann würde man auf den Luftwiderstand achten, aber so ist das nur ein "Mode"-Event. Nicht zu vergessen die Ritterrüstung muß ja auch noch irgend wie verdeckt werden.


----------



## tvaellen (15. November 2006)

chris12 schrieb:


> von 100m bis max 10km, aber meistens so 3-5km. aber nur mit radhose drunter, wenns nicht grade der kurze weg zum bäcker ist.



In der Tat: dafür braucht man kein "Balletthöschen". Da ist Umziehen reine Zeitverschwendung, solche Entfernungen kann man auch in Jeans fahren. 
Aber es gibt auch Leute, die 100 km und mehr fahren; da sieht es eben ein bisschen anders aus.



			
				hopi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann erklär mir doch mal die Funktion einer Radlerhose (Wurstpelle) beim Downhill! Da bin ich echt mal gespannt.



Dann schau dir mal an, wie die "richtigen Downhiller", die Skiabfahrtsläufer, aussehen. Die fahren im Wettkampf nicht in weiten "Walla-walla" Klamotten, nur weil es cool aussieht, sondern in engen Overalls, um Zeit zu sparen


----------



## bofh (15. November 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal an, wie die "richtigen Downhiller", die Skiabfahrtsläufer, aussehen. Die fahren im Wettkampf nicht in weiten "Walla-walla" Klamotten, nur weil es cool aussieht, sondern in engen Overalls, um Zeit zu sparen


Danke. 

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## Hopi (15. November 2006)

@tvaellen und tjp
Ich merke schon Ihr seit alles Profis  ersten kannst Du Ski nicht mit MTB Downhill vergleichen (GANZ ANDERE GESCHWINDIGKEITEN)  dann Poste doch mal ein Bild von einem Downhiller in Wurstpellen. Und jetzt kommt nicht mit irgend welchen CClern die mal einen Hügel runterfahren. 

Aber diese Diskussion wird auch langweilig fahrt Ihr doch weiter in Unterwäsche durch die Wälder und wir in unsern schlabber Hosen.   UND JEDER IST GLÜCKLICH


----------



## jeepster (15. November 2006)

yep, oder es findet sich endlich einer der mit fernost telefoniert und sich ein container coole radhosen schicken lässt und sich dumm und dämlich verdient..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. November 2006)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe noch eine Alternative zu der Gore Hose, welche du bestellt hast. Sie ist auch von der Firma Gore und kann als Shorts oder lange Hose getragen werden. Leider weis ich nicht, wo sie in Deutschland erhältlich ist.
> Schau mal hier:
> ...



220 EUR für eine Hose?!
Ich arbeite nebenher als Radkurier und bin manchmal den ganzen Tag auf dem Rad. Den Winter durch fahre ich mit ner engen, langen Hose von "Alex" (40 EUR) und je nach Temperatur mit langer oder kurzer Kunsststoffhose drüber.
Gore Tex ist meiner Meinung nach bei Kälte total überflüssig. Wenn ich nicht zu warm angezogen bin, schwitze ich auch nicht. Wind kommt auch nicht durch, durch meine 2 Schichten (Alexhose und Kunststoffhose).

Wenn mir jemand überzeugend erklären kann, wo die Vorteile einer 200 EUR Hose liegen, bin ich natürlich ganz Ohr. Ich kenne sie schliesslich nicht.


----------



## Poisson (15. November 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal an, wie die "richtigen Downhiller", die Skiabfahrtsläufer, aussehen. Die fahren im Wettkampf nicht in weiten "Walla-walla" Klamotten, nur weil es cool aussieht, sondern in engen Overalls, um Zeit zu sparen




Nein, die fahren in solchen Latexhosen weil sie schwul sind!


----------



## bofh (16. November 2006)

Poisson schrieb:


> Nein, die fahren in solchen Latexhosen weil sie schwul sind!


Der Unterschied zwischen Latex und Lycra ist Dir bekannt?

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## Black Evil (16. November 2006)

bofh schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Latex und Lycra ist Dir bekannt?
> E.:wq​



Latex macht so ein geil-schwitziges Gefühl auf der Haut, was einen ganz rattich macht. Hab eine Gesichtsmaske aus dem Zeug mit Reissverschluß vor dem Mund !


----------



## bofh (16. November 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Latex macht so ein geil-schwitziges Gefühl auf der Haut, was einen ganz ****erich macht. Hab eine Gesichtsmaske aus dem Zeug mit Reissverschluß vor dem Mund !


 
Der Unterschied ist Dir bekannt... 

H.a.n.d.,
E.:wq​


----------



## Andulat (16. November 2006)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> 220 EUR für eine Hose?!


des sind doch CHF -> Schweizer Franken und damit kostet die Hose umgerechnet nur noch 137,- Euro!


----------



## chris12 (16. November 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:


> In der Tat: dafür braucht man kein "Balletthöschen". Da ist Umziehen reine Zeitverschwendung, solche Entfernungen kann man auch in Jeans fahren.
> Aber es gibt auch Leute, die 100 km und mehr fahren; da sieht es eben ein bisschen anders aus.
> 
> 
> ...




mag ja alles sein. es kommt wie immer auf den einsatzzweck an. *ausgangsgrundlage* war aber die hier:

zitat aus dem *ersten* beitrag:

Ich fahre mit dem Rad auch mal gern beim Supermarkt rum oder zu Freunden zum Tee und möchte dann nicht immer so ein sexy-Höschen anhaben !


kommen dabei 100km zusammen? ehr nicht! daher der vorschlag mit der jeans und der darunter liegenden radhose. hosenbein entweder mit ner klammer/klettband fixiert oder in den socken gesteckt.


----------



## Black Evil (19. November 2006)

Hi !
Also ich hab jetzt mal so eine "Ballethose" anprobiert und muß sagen, dass ich die garnicht sooooooo schlecht finde. Die von mir probierte "Gonso Montana" hat Träger und einen hochgezogenen Rückenbereich, was ich natürlich überaus komfortabel finde. 

Hier der Link : http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=9113

Die hautenge Optik finde ich zwar immer noch irgendwie gay, aber wenn man sie in XXXL nimmt geht das, auch weil es ja eine Winterhose ist und sie dadurch etwas dicker aufträgt.

*Welche Frage mich jetzt allerdings quält ist, gibt es solche Hosen auch mit einem wasserdichten Laminat ála Gore-Tex ?
*
Die weiten Hosen wie die "Gore Bikewear Fusion" finde ich nämlich auch deshalb so gut, weil es sie eben auch mit 3-Lagen Gore-Tex gibt und sie somit im Notfall auch Wasserdicht sind und ich nicht extra noch ´ne Regenhose mitschluren muß !

cheers


----------



## wimpy (20. November 2006)

mach dir doch einfach so etwas ans bike,und deine hose wird bestimmt nicht in die kette kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (20. November 2006)

chris12 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit dem Rad auch mal gern beim Supermarkt rum oder zu Freunden zum Tee und möchte dann nicht immer so ein sexy-Höschen anhaben !
> kommen dabei 100km zusammen? ehr nicht! daher der vorschlag mit der jeans und der darunter liegenden radhose. hosenbein entweder mit ner klammer/klettband fixiert oder in den socken gesteckt.



Wir haben einfach unterschiedliche Definitionen, was "biken" ist, deshalb werden wir wahrscheinlich auch bei den Hosen nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. 
Fahrten zum Supermarkt, zu Freunden oder zur Arbeit ist für mich kein "Biken". Da benutzte ich das MTB als schlichtes Transportmittel aber ich bike nicht im Sinne von Sport treiben. 
Für solche Strecken ist selbst die Radhose unter der Jeans schon fast Geldverschwendung, es sei denn ich sitze auf einer ungepolsterten Carbonschale a la SLR C64.

@ Black Evil
ich finde es gut, dass du den Mut hast, mal etwas zu probieren, was dir auf den ersten Blick nicht so behagt  
Glaube mir: mit zunehmenden Alter wächst auch das Selbstbewußtsein. Ich kann inzwischen problemlos Personen ignorieren, die meinen. sich über mein "Rennfahrer-Outfit" mokieren zu müssen. Nicht ich habe das Problem, sondern die haben eins, wenn ihnen Äußerlichkeiten so wichtig sind.

Gore-Tex ist nicht optimal, weil es zu wenig atmungsaktiv ist. Gore Windstopper und vergleichbares (Windtex, Amfib) ist besser, da es fast wasserdicht ist (nur bei Starkregen wird man nass, ein bisschen Sprühregen wird abgehalten) und man nicht darin schwitzt

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## chris12 (20. November 2006)

ne, ne. wir haben keine unterschiedlichen definitionen. 

es geht hier aber nunmal nur darum was man beim kurzen rumgekurve anzieht. darauf hab ich geantwortet.

man zieht halt bei kurz trips was anderes an als wenn man mit dem rad sport treibt. 

zitat:
Fahrten zum Supermarkt, zu Freunden oder zur Arbeit ist für mich kein "Biken". Da benutzte ich das MTB als schlichtes Transportmittel. 



sehe ich doch genaus so. was anderes wurde auch nie behauptet. aber es geht halt nunmal um das rumgekurve. 

boah, ist das komplizert hier. lest ihr die beiträge überhaupt richtig oder könnt ihr sie nicht richtig interpretieren?


----------



## Black Evil (20. November 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Wir haben einfach unterschiedliche Definitionen, was "biken" ist, deshalb werden wir wahrscheinlich auch bei den Hosen nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.
> Fahrten zum Supermarkt, zu Freunden oder zur Arbeit ist für mich kein "Biken". Da benutzte ich das MTB als schlichtes Transportmittel aber ich bike nicht im Sinne von Sport treiben.
> Für solche Strecken ist selbst die Radhose unter der Jeans schon fast Geldverschwendung, es sei denn ich sitze auf einer ungepolsterten Carbonschale a la SLR C64.
> 
> ...



Ja, haste Recht. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch schon mal als es um das Thema Helm ging. Es gibt auch heute immer noch einige Leute und vor allem Frauen, die sich was in den Bart grinsen wenn sie mich damit sehen - dass geht mir mittlerweile auch am Arsch vorbei. Is ja auch mein Kopf.Vor allem wenn man wie ich mit Klickis fährt,sollte eigendlich immer ein Helm getragen werden...finde ich. Ich denke, dass mit der Hose sollte ich ähnlich sehen. 
Aber wie du schon sagst, gehört eine gute Portion Selbsbewusstsein dazu, die Dinger zu tragen. Wenn ich in die Stadt fahre, kann ich ja wie gehabt ne Jeans anziehen.

Deine Gore-Tex These würde ich auch so unterstützen. Deshalb trage ich am Oberkörper auch nur so eine Windstopper-Softshell Jacke die ich bei Regen um eine Paclite-Jacke ergänze.
Ich dachte eigendlich, an den beinen sei die Tendenz zum Schwitzen nicht so stark und ich könne deshalb bei einer Hose ruhig auf eine klassische Gore-Tex zurückgreifen.....??


MfG


----------



## tvaellen (20. November 2006)

chris12 schrieb:


> boah, ist das komplizert hier. lest ihr die beiträge überhaupt richtig oder könnt ihr sie nicht richtig interpretieren?



Alles ganz einfach. Kuckst du, was meine Winterpokal Teamkollegen aus Thüringen gestern eben mal so gefahren sind:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=335316&postcount=543

Dafür braucht man halt ein Balletthöschen. Oder schaffst du das auch in deinen Jeans ?  

@ Black evil
ich schwitze an den Beinen eher noch mehr als am Oberkörper. Deshalb fahre ich im Herbst oft mit langem Oberteil aber kurzen oder 3/4 Hosen. Richtige Regenhosen mag ich daher nicht. 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Heinerich (20. November 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Wir haben einfach unterschiedliche Definitionen, was "biken" ist, deshalb werden wir wahrscheinlich auch bei den Hosen nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.
> Fahrten zum Supermarkt, zu Freunden oder zur Arbeit ist für mich kein "Biken". Da benutzte ich das MTB als schlichtes Transportmittel aber ich bike nicht im Sinne von Sport treiben.
> Für solche Strecken ist selbst die Radhose unter der Jeans schon fast Geldverschwendung, ......



Das bringt das Thema -das ich ab und an mal beobachte- für mich auf den Punkt! Wenn ich trainiere oder auch mal bei einem Wettbewerb fahre, kann ich mir dass in Jeans oder anderen weiteren Beinkleidern, die eher modische Anforderungen erfüllen nicht vorstellen. Und in meinen "Ballethöschen" fahre ich nicht in die Stadt um den besten Espressoladen zu frequentieren!!


----------



## upndown (21. November 2006)

ich hab grad nach dem Scallettapass gesucht und dieses Bildchen entdeckt:
 http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Picture_031.jpg  

Dann zieh ich lieber Balletthöschen an, das sieht nicht ganz so bescheiden aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (21. November 2006)

upndown schrieb:


> ich hab grad nach dem Scallettapass gesucht und dieses Bildchen entdeckt:
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Picture_031.jpg



Es gibt Situationen, da ist es mir sowas von sch**egal wie ich aussehe. 
Die Situation auf dem Foto wäre auch so eine, da geht es nur noch darum, irgendwie "durch" zu kommen. Rein bekleidungstechnisch wären mir i.ü.  in jenem Moment Ski- oder Bergsteigerklamotten sogar noch lieber als Ballethosen


----------

